# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  OTTO, self-driving vehicles for industry, Clearpath Robotics Inc., Kitchener, Southern Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

> OTTO Motors is Clearpath Robotics’ industrial division, providing autonomous mobile robots (AMRs) for material handling inside manufacturing facilities and warehouses.


ottomotors.com

youtube.com/OTTOMotors

facebook.com/OTTOMotorsCompany

twitter.com/OTTOMotors

linkedin.com/showcase/otto-motors

Co-founder and CEO - Matthew Rendall

Co-founder and CTO - Ryan Gariepy

Co-founder - Bryan Webb

----------


## Airicist

OTTO - self-driving vehicles for industry

Published on Sep 23, 2015




> Meet OTTO, the world's first self-driving vehicle for intralogistics and material handling. Increase throughput and reduce operating costs with flexible, efficient and safe self-driving robots.

----------


## Airicist

Modex 2016

Published on Apr 15, 2016




> It was an exciting week at MODEX 2016! The OTTO self-driving vehicles were in full force - check them out here.

----------


## Airicist2

Meet OTTO Lifter, the smartest autonomous forklift

Mar 24, 2022




> We are excited to introduce OTTO Lifter, the smartest autonomous forklift.
> 
> OTTO Lifter drives nimbly in crowded and dynamic environments and improves safety in warehouses and facilities. With advanced safety sensors and class-leading autonomous driving capabilities, OTTO Lifter works alongside people, other vehicles, and existing infrastructure; providing businesses a safer material handling solution for as low as $9 per hour. The autonomous forklift is compatible with the entire OTTO Motors fleet of AMRs through OTTO Motors’ Fleet Manager. 
> 
> Learn more about OTTO Lifter: https://ottomotors.com/lifter

----------

